# Zoom Magnum Finese



## shamoo (Feb 3, 2009)

I picked up 4 bags of these worms, they look like they are going to be a killer bait.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got a bag, but I haven't used them yet... they remind me of a Senko with a flat tail...


----------



## clarker2000 (Feb 3, 2009)

I use zoom 7 inch trick worm on a 1/16 and 1/8 shakey head and I have had a ton of good outings. I am addicted to that rig. In fact I have almost abandoned the texas rig all together. I use green pumpkin and june bug. Both worms seem to work for any situation. The slow fall of the 1/16 is a killer. Try it and get back to me. I can tell you that the bite is very different as compared to a texas rig. You have to let it sink andthen pull up slightly. If you see your line move or feel any resistance, set the hook. Good luck.


----------



## Mac (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought two packs to use for slow falling and deadstiking presentations....a number 2/0 offset shank worm hook with no weight whatsoever. I like most often to use a skipping cast, then watching line carefully as it sinks to bottom. If it gets that far, I let it rest 30 seconds, then lift slowly about two feet off bottom, and then by gripping the rod handle suddenly a little harder it tremors the bait at the top of the lift. I then let it re-fall and wait on bottom 20 seconds....if, on the second lift, there is still no fish, I reel in at a moderate pace and cast to another likely spot. You have to watch the line carefully, but will be rewarded well using this technique.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmm....Look familiar?? :-k


----------



## slim357 (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks different to me, it has green and purple fleck, your color has blue fleck if I remember correctly, question is can a fish tell the difference. Are these worms flat on one side, if so I just might have to make a mold of em


----------



## Bubba (Feb 6, 2009)

slim357 said:


> Looks different to me, it has green and purple fleck, your color has blue fleck if I remember correctly, question is can a fish tell the difference. Are these worms flat on one side, if so I just might have to make a mold of em



I'm not talking about the color, i'm talking about the bait in general....they look real similar. Granted no exact, but similar.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 6, 2009)

Bubba said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks different to me, it has green and purple fleck, your color has blue fleck if I remember correctly, question is can a fish tell the difference. Are these worms flat on one side, if so I just might have to make a mold of em
> ...


In that case my mistake.


----------

